# Best time to put a halter/collar on kids and start leading them



## Jenny28 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi all!  Our babies are 5 days old now and I was wondering what the best time is to get a halter or collar for them and start leading them around.  I'm assuming they are somewhat like dogs and I should never leave a collar on them, so they don't choke or get into trouble. Also, what is the better of the two to use?  Halter, like for horses or sheep, or a collar?  And, then just a rope or do they make actual leads for them?  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm not sure about age but I would wait until they were at least a month old or so. Dog collars work fine. I have put a halter on my adult goats. But if you go in the show ring, they are on a collar so they may as well get used to what they have to wear in the show ring.


----------



## Jenny28 (Sep 14, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about age but I would wait until they were at least a month old or so. Dog collars work fine. I have put a halter on my adult goats. But if you go in the show ring, they are on a collar so they may as well get used to what they have to wear in the show ring.


Thanks for the advice, I will wait a few more weeks then.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 14, 2011)

we prefer to start leading with a small nylon halter and then switch to a collar when they are a little more cooperative. We normally start training ours around 8 weeks of age. Although this year I beleive they were closer to 3 or 3 1/2 months of age.


----------



## Jenny28 (Sep 14, 2011)

Whew!  Thanks.  Nice to know I'm not behind on something for once!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 14, 2011)

If you do start at a month old. I would be doing very short training sessions because they are really growing and you don't want to mess up their bone growth or something because you are yanking them around a lot on a lead.


----------



## Jenny28 (Sep 14, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> If you do start at a month old. I would be doing very short training sessions because they are really growing and you don't want to mess up their bone growth or something because you are yanking them around a lot on a lead.


Thanks!  I will be waiting a while then, no rush, I'd rather take things slow than mess things up.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 14, 2011)

I put the collar on and take it off at a very early age during snuggle time just to make it one less thing for them to learn later.  It really is pretty easy to train them and just takes few minutes a day so you are not in a bit hurry at this age.  I also handle all their "parts" right from day one, too.  It is funny to see them crouch when you touch their teensy udders!


----------



## Jenny28 (Sep 14, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> I put the collar on and take it off at a very early age during snuggle time just to make it one less thing for them to learn later.  It really is pretty easy to train them and just takes few minutes a day so you are not in a bit hurry at this age.  I also handle all their "parts" right from day one, too.  It is funny to see them crouch when you touch their teensy udders!


Ooooh!  Great idea!!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 14, 2011)

My kids get a little teensy collar the day after they are born.  They look so cute.  And they like to lead around with it.   I use a cat collar.  It has a tiny little brass bell.   They start halter and harness training at a week old.  No yanking around, just on and off so they can meet the dog.  Some of them are slated as pack goats so they need to be trained to stand still when approached by a dog so I use the harness to help them feel secure when they meet a dog the first time.  I also use it when i take the doelings in the car for disbudding.  (seatbelt)  Here I use a full body harness for a chihuahua.  (looks kind of like a little jacket.)  

Sara

Queen Mum


----------



## kstaven (Oct 14, 2011)

Ours get a collar at a month old and start leading at 6 weeks.


----------

